# Font download help, please!!



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Sometimes I have no trouble downloading a font, and I think, "Yay. I finally learned how to do this." And then the next time......impossible!!

I have had no trouble downloading the fonts offered once a month from Synergy 17 (thanks again for those!) and there are other fonts that I have searched for and downloaded from various sites with no trouble. But those are rare. Usually I have trouble.

I need a font for a customer. It's called Black Boys on Mopeds (where do they come up with these names?) Anyway, I found it for free on dafont.com and on 1001freefonts.

I hit the download button (tried on both sites) and it is saved in my downloads file. Fine. But even though it is listed as a TTF (true type font), it appears in my download file with an internet explorer icon. ??? I can also see that it is a zipped file, but there is no option to unzip. When I click on "open" my computer starts going crazy, flashing around and opening up new windows over and over until I've just had to shut it down. I called my computer guru sister, and after having to listen to another speech about how if I were on a Mac instead of PC everything would be easy, she said she'd just send me the ttf file. She did. SAME PROBLEM! And this isn't the only time this happens. It happens about 75% of the time I try to download a font.

What am I doing wrong? I hit the download button, find it in my downloads file, and then why does it have an internet explorer icon instead of a TTF icon? Every once in awhile it works perfectly and I feel like I'm doing the same thing on those times.

This may be something that no one can help me with without seeing things, but I'm just so frustrated. And I need this font for a customer. GRRRRRRRR....... I am on a PC, with Vista operating system. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG. Sorry to reply to my own post, but I think I just solved my problem. I've been googling and reading since I posted this, and I kept reading about unzipping and wondered why that wasn't even one of the options for me. So I clicked a link (always scary) for a free WinZip something-or-other file and installed it. Then I re-downloaded the text. "Extract all files" was magically a new option. I did this and it asked me if I wanted to buy the $29.95 (free) winzip program or try a one-time evaluation, so I tried the one-time evaluation, extracted, right-clicked, and installed the font. Easy as could be!! Is it possible that I have lost, or never had, the ability to unzip a file on this laptop? Maybe the ones that I've downloaded successfully just didn't need to be unzipped?? I don't know, but if I have to pay $29.95 for the ability to easily download a font, it will be well worth it. Thanks for the help that I know some of you were going to try to give me, but I think I figured it out. Maybe I should just delete the post.....


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes you will need winzip to unzip files if you do not have it on your computer. 

Susan


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

New Windows Operatings systems have unzip built in. In fact it's been since Windows XP. All you have to do is Right Click the file. Sometimes it says, Extract to: and other times you have to first right click the file, then left click Send To then Extract to. 

Good job on figuring it out by yourself minus the Lip Service from your sister. 

My pastor use to tell me how great Mac was. One time before service I kept getting calls after calls. The Mac or Apple Server went down. They had a backup Singer and couldn't print the song sheets. 

Even though I laughted all the way to church, I rebooted the Apple Server. Hahahaha. Wasn't it enough that Eve was deceived by an Apple (actually fruit)?


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Paul, funny Mac story. 

Thing is, I've unzipped things before....but I just realized yesterday that it used to say "extract all" when I right-clicked before, and that option was gone until I downloaded the winzip. Did my extraction option disappear? What happened to it? Oh well. Whatever happened to it, I've got it back. On to the next thing.....


----------

